# It worked until today



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Handasee said:


> Had to replace this today.
> Very interesting!
> View attachment 48809


Nice, what is it?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Nice, what is it?


no idea, but it looks to be a lighting contactor with a fixed level dimmer...

OP, whiskey tango foxtrot is that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like a 3-way switch.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

It came out of a control panel of a "centerless grinder".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No wonder it quit working. Every grinder needs a center. :laughing:


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

It's an on-delay timer


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Whiskey tango foxtrot is a centerless grinder?


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Not the one I was working on but similar.
Centerless grinder picture:


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Another view of the timer:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Flux Capacitor?


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Underneath the timer is a transformer. The 24Vac is reduced to a lower voltage that is connected to the Bimetal via the timer adjustment wire.
The Bimetal heats-up and activates the spdt contact.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

They have them at Home Depot, right next to the blue carlon boxes.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How old is it?

~CS~


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

The wiring diagram on the machine had what looked like 1962 but I've worked on older machines than this and have never seen an on delay timer like this.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

not bad 52 years old
made when they cared about quality
nice !


----------

